# LG OLED 55" bad panel?



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

I bought an LG 55" OLED (55EG9100) a little over a year ago, and it has provided the best image quality I have every seen. A couple weeks ago the screen did this (see photo). I am concerned that I have a bad panel. Whatever has caused this, is it repairable? I am just past the 1 year warrant period, so this would be a cash repair. Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Mark, sent you a PM.


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

The model is actually an 55EG9300 at 14 months of moderate home viewing.


----------

